# YouTube animation showing body part materials



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Nice find!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!
I love that color too.


----------

